# Boondocks is Back (Season 4).



## Social_Outlaw (Mar 15, 2014)

Yes here it is, this is the the best thing that has happen since South park the stick of truth.

Hmm my question here is What type of controversial will we get from these episodes.
will it be worse than family guy, and south park put together?...

The answer is yes of course lol.

 Source


----------



## Sicklyboy (Mar 15, 2014)

Bout time we get some more of this show.

I haven't watched S03 yet :/


----------



## jargus (Mar 15, 2014)

Its about time. I've been hearing about it being made for the last few years. Glad its finally on the horizon


----------



## Pedeadstrian (Mar 15, 2014)

Worse than South Park and Family Guy put together? Absolutely not. This show is hilarious and definitely crosses some lines, but there are no male abortions, alien probing, nazi zombie fetuses, etc., and that was in The Stick of Truth alone.


----------



## Social_Outlaw (Mar 15, 2014)

Pedeadstrian said:


> Worse than South Park and Family Guy put together? Absolutely not. This show is hilarious and definitely crosses some lines, but there are no male abortions, alien probing, nazi zombie fetuses, etc., and that was in The Stick of Truth alone.


It was a joke... of course it's not gonna be controversial like those above that I mention above. that would be naive for me to even say that (Which I'm Not), but this season might be .

Update:
That was just a Slight joke of humor bro, but I will say this.
This season is gonna be up to the level of family guy, and South park (or better) due to what has happen to these past years like the trayvon martin case, and Crazy videos Etc, and I know for a fact boondocks is gonna Make a episode of trayvon martin, that is gonna be controversial, just like the martin luther king, and bet episodes.This season is gonna be up to par with family guy, and south park (or better) because boondock is really based off of crazy people, and since this is the last season... It's going to elevate to a level where even regular (controversial) cartoons can't reach. It's already saying the N word as if that's not controversial enough... think about it.


----------



## Pedeadstrian (Mar 15, 2014)

6SoulTriox said:


> It was a joke... of course it's not gonna be controversial like those above that I mention above. that would be naive for me to even say that (Which I'm Not), but this season might be .
> 
> Update:
> That was just a Slight joke of humor bro, but I will say this.
> This season is gonna be up to the level of family guy, and South park (or better) due to what has happen to these past years like the trayvon martin case, and Crazy videos Etc, and I know for a fact boondocks is gonna Make a episode of trayvon martin, that is gonna be controversial, just like the martin luther king, and bet episodes.This season is gonna be up to par with family guy, and south park (or better) because boondock is really based off of crazy people, and since this is the last season... It's going to elevate to a level where even regular (controversial) cartoons can't reach. It's already saying the N word as if that's not controversial enough... think about it.


A black-faced Cartman got shot by George Zimmerman and then Zimmerman was given a medal. So South Park wins.


----------



## Izen (Mar 15, 2014)

There's no sense in comparing South Park and the Boondocks. They go about their social commentary in completely different ways.


----------



## Social_Outlaw (Mar 15, 2014)

Izen said:


> There's no sense in comparing South Park, Family Guy, and the Boondocks. They go about their social commentary in completely different ways.


True, but I was just comparing the controversial part between the 3 animations. I'm out lol.


----------



## Pedeadstrian (Mar 15, 2014)

Izen said:


> There's no sense in comparing South Park and the Boondocks. They go about their social commentary in completely different ways.


Yes, their social commentary is quite different, however we were talking about which was more controversial, and South Park is hands down more controversial.


----------



## Gahars (Mar 15, 2014)

6SoulTriox said:


> This season is gonna be up to the level of family guy, and South park (or better) due to what has happen to these past years like the trayvon martin case, and Crazy videos Etc, and I know for a fact boondocks is gonna Make a episode of trayvon martin, that is gonna be controversial, just like the martin luther king, and bet episodes.


 

But the Martin Luther King episode was the best one.



Man, I've missed this show so much. It'll be great to have it back after all these years.


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (Mar 15, 2014)

Why does this crap still exist? It's just as bad as Big Bang Theory.


----------



## Gahars (Mar 15, 2014)

WiiCube_2013 said:


> Why does this crap still exist? It's just as bad as Big Bang Theory.


 







Fite me irl, etc. etc.


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (Mar 15, 2014)

Gahars said:


> Fite me irl, etc. etc.


 
Oh you made a gift about my comment, that shows how valuable it was.

Edit: Are you that fat? :-|


----------



## pyromaniac123 (Mar 15, 2014)

WiiCube_2013 said:


> Oh you made a gift about my comment, that shows how valuable it was.
> 
> *Edit: Are you that fat? :-|*


 





ooooo how will Gahars respond to this?


----------



## Gahars (Mar 15, 2014)

WiiCube_2013 said:


> Oh you made a gift about my comment, that shows how valuable it was.


 
>Not recognizing Mike "The Goyim Golem" Stoklasa

What a sad life you must lead.



WiiCube_2013 said:


> Edit: Are you that fat? :-|


 
Only in spirit.

Anyway, to try to keep some semblance of the original topic, I am glad that the Uncle Ruckus Kickstarter didn't come together. Better we get the show itself then some weird live action spin-off... thing.


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (Mar 15, 2014)

Gahars said:


> >Not recognizing Mike "The Goyim Golem" Stoklasa.


 
I don't know and I won't respond to it.


----------



## Foxi4 (Mar 15, 2014)

Gahars said:


> >Not recognizing Mike "The Goyim Golem" Stoklasa


I thought is was _"Third Reich Mike"_ and...


Spoiler


----------



## BlackWizzard17 (Mar 15, 2014)

Show is awesome, can't believe there's finally gonna be another season.




WiiCube_2013 said:


> Why does this crap still exist? It's just as bad as Big Bang Theory.


What's wrong with This show, what's wrong with Big Bang Theory???


----------



## Foxi4 (Mar 15, 2014)

BlackWizzard17 said:


> What's wrong with This show, what's wrong with Big Bang Theory???


Two very different questions.


----------



## Veho (Mar 15, 2014)

Foxi4 said:


> *no laugh track*


This applies to all sitcoms. I'm not saying TBBT isn't garbage but any sitcom becomes bizarre when you mute the lagh track. If you're going for that kind of illustration, cut the laugh track entirely and let the "jokes" stand (or fall) on their own merit.


----------



## Foxi4 (Mar 15, 2014)

Veho said:


> This applies to all sitcoms. I'm not saying TBBT isn't garbage but any sitcom becomes bizarre when you mute the lagh track. If you're going for that kind of illustration, cut the laugh track entirely and let the "jokes" stand (or fall) on their own merit.


I wouldn't go as far as to say that _all_ sitcoms are like this - take _"Married with Children"_ as an example. Al Bundy is practically universally funny because he's a well-constructed character based on exaggerated stereotypes, so is his family. These characters engage in gags or jokes, hence we get comedy. Sure, it's a rather old one, but still.

Often times TBBT is funny not because a gag or a joke plays out on-screen - sometimes the writers think that showing a reference to pop culture is enough to generate comedy. Unfortunately, that's a rather poor approach - saying _"Mario"_ or _"Nintendo 64"_ and adding a laugh track to signify that the audience should laugh now is not comedy, the audience is only laughing because they hear background laughter, it's like a primeval instinct. A reference alone is not funny - you need a setup, a joke or gag and a satisfying finale _(or climax __)_.

That's not to say that the entirety of TBBT is arse - it has its moment, as any sitcom does, but I prefer the moments when they try to construct a gag instead of just fooling around with references. They have identifiable characters - nerds. You can construct gags solely around that premise. They've done it successfuly in the Star Trek episode - you see four nerds dressed up as the Star Trek crew _(characters perfectly capable of survival on a "desert planet")_ stuck on their way to a convention, trying to get there despite all odds and realizing their shortcomings, that's a good setup, that can breed comedy.


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (Mar 15, 2014)

Veho said:


> This applies to all sitcoms. I'm not saying TBBT isn't garbage but any sitcom becomes bizarre when you mute the lagh track. If you're going for that kind of illustration, cut the laugh track entirely and let the "jokes" stand (or fall) on their own merit.


 
The fact that you say any sitcom without laugh-track isn't funny tells me you don't know about its genre.

Now then, hop on Tobias Funkê!


----------



## Foxi4 (Mar 15, 2014)

WiiCube_2013 said:


> The fact that you say any sitcom without laugh-track isn't funny tells me you don't know about its genre.
> 
> Now then, hop on Tobias Funkê!


Exactly. _"Arrested Development"_ doesn't even use laugh tracks as far as I know.


----------



## Veho (Mar 15, 2014)

Foxi4 said:


> I wouldn't go as far as to say that _all_ sitcoms are like this - take _"Married with Children"_ as an example. Al Bundy is practically universally funny because he's a well-constructed character based on exaggerated stereotypes, so is his family. These characters engage in gags or jokes, hence we get comedy. Sure, it's a rather old one, but still.


And yet, when you remove the laugh track, it becomes just as weird and stilted as the TBBT example. You have several seconds of the actors just standing there in awkward silence while the actors wait for the audience to stop laughing. And when you remove that laughter, it's just a pointless pause that does nothing but throw off the comedic timing. Removing the laugh track without removing the intervening pause in dialogue makes all sitcoms look weird. 



WiiCube_2013 said:


> The fact that you say any sitcom without laugh-track isn't funny


Did I say that?


----------



## Foxi4 (Mar 15, 2014)

Veho said:


> And yet, when you remove the laugh track, it becomes just as weird and stilted as the TBBT example. You have several seconds of the actors just standing there in awkward silence while the actors wait for the audience to stop laughing. And when you remove that laughter, it's just a pointless pause that does nothing but throw off the comedic timing. Removing the laugh track without removing the intervening pause in dialogue makes all sitcoms look weird.


In TBBT it's not only about the awkward pause though, it's about the quality of dialogue in general. I see what you mean though, that is one way to look at it.


----------



## Veho (Mar 15, 2014)

Again, I'm not saying TBBT isn't garbage. It is.


----------



## Foxi4 (Mar 15, 2014)

Veho said:


> Again, I'm not saying TBBT isn't garbage. It is.


Deliberate contrarian!


----------



## Veho (Mar 15, 2014)

Foxi4 said:


> Deliberate contrarian!


I am merely accusing you of shooting the message.


----------



## Foxi4 (Mar 15, 2014)

Veho said:


> I am merely accusing you of shooting the message.


Fair enough.


----------



## Pedeadstrian (Mar 16, 2014)

Gahars said:


> Fite me irl, etc. etc.


Don't worry. From Wiicube's recent news posts, he's like that with everything.


Gahars said:


> Anyway, to try to keep some semblance of the original topic, I am glad that the Uncle Ruckus Kickstarter didn't come together. Better we get the show itself then some weird live action spin-off... thing.


Wait, what? There was an Uncle Ruckus Kickstarter? And... it was live-action? Dafuq. I would love a Uncle Ruckus spinoff, but... live action? Iuno about that. He should stick to being electrocuted in church.


----------



## joelv6 (Mar 24, 2014)

seems legot cant wait for this show to air. man i missed this show so much


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Mar 25, 2014)

I heard Aaron Mcgruder isn't involved with this season in any shape or form. My hype dwindled a bit.


----------



## Social_Outlaw (Mar 25, 2014)

Hyro-Sama said:


> I heard Aaron Mcgruder isn't involved with this season in any shape or form. My hype dwindled a bit.


Man I just found out that sucks  He was the Creative guy that made the show what it was, Without him this show is just now another regular show without suspense Smh. I'll give it a shot, but usually when the writer isn't involved it's sometimes bad. I just got second thoughts about it THANKS ALOT HYRO-SAMA!... jp lol.


----------



## Gahars (Mar 25, 2014)

Hyro-Sama said:


> I heard Aaron Mcgruder isn't involved with this season in any shape or form. My hype dwindled a bit.


 

Yeah, I read about that a few days back. I think I'll see what the general consensus is on the first few episodes before jumping in; I don't want my heart broken.

This is not Thugnificient.


----------



## Pedeadstrian (Mar 26, 2014)

Gahars said:


> Yeah, I read about that a few days back. I think I'll see what the general consensus is on the first few episodes before jumping in; I don't want my heart broken.
> 
> This is not Thugnificient.


But is it Gangstalicious?

We'll find out.


----------



## Joe88 (Mar 31, 2014)

since this will be the final season they better make it a good one


----------



## Social_Outlaw (Apr 2, 2014)

Joe88 said:


> since this will be the final season they better make it a good one


I just updated the video, and it doesn't look to satisfying, Without Aaron Macgruder it looks like crap, but hey since it Boondocks I'll give it an chance.


----------



## Joe88 (Apr 6, 2014)

extended trailer is out, looks like they are going to do a breaking bad parody ep also


----------



## Flame (May 2, 2014)

not bad so far.. enjoying it.


----------



## Joe88 (May 2, 2014)

1st episode was terrible (it was just the reskinned usher episode)
2nd episode was decent


----------



## Pedeadstrian (May 2, 2014)

I'm definitely not enjoying it as much as I enjoyed the earlier episodes, but I'm not sure yet what percentage of that is nostalgia and what percentage of it is me having a hard time enjoying anything nowadays.


----------



## Social_Outlaw (May 3, 2014)

Pedeadstrian said:


> I'm definitely not enjoying it as much as I enjoyed the earlier episodes, but I'm not sure yet what percentage of that is nostalgia and what percentage of it is me having a hard time enjoying anything nowadays.


 


Joe88 said:


> 1st episode was terrible (it was just the reskinned usher episode)
> 2nd episode was decent


 
I haven't found no type of humor yet this season just focus on a storyline this hurts lol.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (May 3, 2014)

First episode was pretty good but the second episode was pretty bad. 1 for 2 so far.

edit: okay, the third episode (brbb parody) was really good, pretty funny and i liked the commentary on black hair products. so many quoteable lines as well.

"Bitches be putting acid in their hair if it'd straighten it"

"Granddad, you're gonna kill people!"
"We'll put a warning label on it. Warning: Flammable. Moral dilemma solved."
"Solved, n****!"


----------



## Joe88 (Jun 25, 2014)

This was a horrible send off to say the least
wtf was that sub plot about the money the freemans owned they decided to carry on through every episode and then just forget about and not wrap anything up in the last episode?


----------



## XDel (Jun 25, 2014)

I watched the first two episodes of season 4...

Well 1 and a half, I couldn't make it through the second one. Seems that the show has sold out, like it is trying to push a "happy medium" within those social paradigms that it was attacking in the previous seasons, especially season 1 and 3.
 As fate would have it, I talked to a buddy of mine who is a huge fan of this show and the comic strip that came before it, and it turns out that the guy who created the show, sold it and has nothing to do with it any more what so ever.
 Well in a world where the bad guys are re-presented as the hero or the victim...

...well I just turn it off, and try not to allow it to invade my mind space.


----------



## XDel (Jun 25, 2014)

And now, a tribute to the glory days of the show...

EDIT: Upon back reading, it looks like I have added nothing to this conversation, including this video.


----------

